# Excel 2007 cannot open password protected file



## rfboynton (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a user who received two Excel files in an e-mail. One file opens through Outlook and they are prompted to enter their password. The other file opens Excel, but not the file. This is the only file the user cannot open. We saved the file to the desktop, double-clicked the file with the same results. We browsed to where the file is located on a network share with the same results. Another user had the same file on their computer and was able to open the protected file. We copied that file to a USB drive and brought it to the computer that was having issues. The file still will not open or prompt for a password.
Please help as this user must be able to enter information into the file!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will this help Hack into a protected Excel 2007 Sheet » Bacon Bits:

May also be worth running a sfc /scannow or chkdsk /f or reinstalling Excel.

And welcome to the forum ! :smile:


----------



## rfboynton (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you and thank you for the quick response!
As soon as I try this I will get back to you.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's also this one if the first doesn't work http://helpmerick.com/solution-to-m...010-not-opening-word-or-excel-attachments.htm


----------

